# Got my first real setup :)



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

View attachment 1437
View attachment 1438
View attachment 1434
Hello guys and gals,

So I have a new Expobar office pulsar which absolute magic! Also accompanied by the lovely Graef CM80, (i think that is the model)

First time ever I have posted pics on any forum lets see if it works?

Thanks to everyone who has helped in getting this far, I love getting up and saying "yeah I'll have cappo this morning" ha ha

A proper buzzing Dobber.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Looks great!







Stiff neck from the 2nd and 3rd picture though


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

CoffeeGeek said:


> Looks great; you won't go far wrong with that compact Expobar Office Pulsar (£659); looks a bit like the Fracino CLASSIC 1 group!
> 
> The machine tag will tell ya!!
> 
> ...


compact ha i thought it was massive when i got it out the box


----------

